# Delivering Firewood



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

If you have a set price per cord (1/2, 1/4), delivered and stacked how far will you drive to deliver a load?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

SarahFair said:


> If you have a set price per cord (1/2, 1/4), delivered and stacked how far will you drive to deliver a load?


I would Word My add "Delivered and stacked with-in a 5 mile range"(or 10 mile or What ever) then 50cent(example) for each mile over that. Most people understand it cost extra to go extra miles. A few in my area also take a percentage off for the ones that come and pick up/load their own. They have it stacked between 2 post(cords,1/2 cord etc)---the customer buys a Stack.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I personally have never seen it sold by half cord. Usually by the rick. A rick is basically 1/3 of a cord when the wood is cut 16 inches long.
Around here people generally sell firewood for about $55 a rick, and an extra $15 or so delivery fee, usually within the county.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Sarah,

Whatever you do, just make sure you are making enough to pay for the $3-$4 gas, plus the cost of the wear on the vehicle.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> A rick is basically...


....whatever somebody wants it to be. 

That's the problem. They have no REAL definition. ( as you said.."basically" )

Just like a "face cord". They are meaningless terms subject to change. It could be 12" long wood, or 18" long wood and still be called a "rick". These terms developed from stacks of wood between two trees or posts.

Around here, it's an even more insane definition....a "pickup load".....as if that means anything at all. Got to be at least 1/2 dozen different sized pickup beds, and is it stacked or throw in ?

*A cord* is a definite amount.....just like a gallon. 128 cubic feet of tightly stacked wood.

A half cord is 64 cuft.

A quarter of a cord is 32 cuft.


The only legal way in many States to sell wood is by the cord.

More wood sellers and buyers should learn to use the correct way to measure wood.


But to answer the OP question:

Like Fire-man, I'd set a limit of a certain mile radius (whatever you want to price into the cost of your wood ) and then so much a mile after that. Use something like MapQuest to enter the buyer's address, and use that to set the mileage charge (via phone call) UPFRONT so there is no arguing after you get out there with the wood. Buyer knows it's $xx per cord + mileage fee of $x.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I sell mine @ $65 a rick. Delivered and stacked if it is close. Elderly folks I do not charge them for the stacking and I split it smaller. Some folks around me sell for $45 a rick. U pick it up. It may be mixed wood also. I sell Oak that is dead standing. A rick will fill an 8 ft pick up bed to the top of the bed. Funny we have a lot of the same people coming back year after year, even if they move to another place.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't stack wood. I sell 2 cords dumped in your driveway or as close to your woodshed or basement as I can get. My trailer holds 2 1/4 - 2 1/2 cords so you get a little extra. I deliver with a tractor so I have free delivery within roughly 5 miles. I have a bit of an advantage because I can get off the road and dump just about anywhere while people delivering with trucks here don't like to risk getting stuck. I'll go farther for more money although I don't go into the city because I usually still have the duals on whichever tractor I'm using which puts one at just under 15' wide and one close to 16'

The only legal way to sell firewood in Ontario is by the cord or some portion of a cord.


----------

